# as anyone ever done this ? compound on blue board



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

looked at a job this morning and the home owner put up blue board in 3 rooms and now decided to finish it out just like drywall. my concern is will the blue board dry out the compound too fast and cause it too crack or start setting up fast and make it a real p.i.t.a. to pull tight ???.....the home owner started to finish some seams in the one room and i could not see any cracks ect.... THANKS !


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> looked at a job this morning and the home owner put up blue board in 3 rooms and now decided to finish it out just like drywall. my concern is will the blue board dry out the compound too fast and cause it too crack or start setting up fast and make it a real p.i.t.a. to pull tight ???.....the home owner started to finish some seams in the one room and i could not see any cracks ect.... THANKS !


 You can finish blue board like regular drywall. It shouldn't crack. I would L5 because the paint will absorb into the blue board and you may see all the seams and screws. Plaster would be the better way to go.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

It will finish just fine....


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

paplaster said:


> You can finish blue board like regular drywall. It shouldn't crack. I would L5 because the paint will absorb into the blue board and you may see all the seams and screws. Plaster would be the better way to go.


:thumbup:Same answer here- you will notice it sucks the water outta your mud faster but weve done it plenty of times,alot of panelized structures here have blueboard applied.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE HELP GUY'S !!:thumbup:


----------

